
The Nutritional Impossibility of Australia - blasdel
http://www.ediblegeography.com/the-nutritional-impossibility-of-australia/
======
hughprime
Title far more interesting than actual article.

~~~
Mongoose
I disagree. While a bit cursory, it's a good little pick-me-up before I start
the work day. Makes me thankful of modern medical knowledge.

Why isn't there a YC-funded space amenity startup?

~~~
jerf
We're a long ways away from being able to make a space startup on the kind of
money that YC offers. It may not be completely impossible, but we'd need a
hell of a lot bigger space economy for it to work. Right now private
enterprise still can't put a person into space, let alone build anything like
a space economy.

In fact, I have a hard time convincing any VC of an elevator pitch of the form
"We're going to take your money, do [space thing X], then sell it to NASA!"
That last step is just not going to happen, in general, regardless of what
[space thing X] is, at least not with any probability that will entice a VC.

